
San Francisco officials advance bill to ban e-cigarettes - JumpCrisscross
https://www.sfchronicle.com/business/article/San-Francisco-officials-advance-bill-to-ban-13961282.php
======
himynameisdom
Ban e-cigarettes until they're reviewed by governing bodies. Continue to sell
combustibles that've already received a negative health review for both those
who consume them and those in the general inhalation vicinity by said
governing bodies.

Makes sense.

~~~
ngcc_hk
It seems a common strategy. It should put in the same regime as combustible.
For walking in the street, it definitely cleaner.

Yes it still kills and affect the health of the human. But nothing is worse
than combustible.

~~~
turbo_fart_box
Source that vaping kills?

~~~
lunias
Source that second hand vaping kills? I mean, I can legally drink all the
bleach I want so long as I don't go around splashing it on others.

------
gnulinux
Ban cigarettes or legalize all drugs. The hypocrisy is strong in our drug
policy. I personally support legalizing all drugs, or at least decriminalizing
them, but I can't stand the fact that cigarettes are legal+easily accessible
when weed is federally Schedule 1 drug.

EDIT: Full disclosure: I was a daily cigarette smoker for ~1 year during high
school.

------
someonehere
The thing people don’t realize is this. E-cigarettes cut into the tax revenue
regular cigarettes generate.

Of course SF wants to ban e-cigs as it cuts into the tax generated from
cigarettes.

Someone pointed this out to me. Part of the settlement with big tobacco was
big tobacco had to run ads to get people to stop smoking, and to allow states
and cities to tax tobacco as warranted.

It’s free money for cities and states. If you think they would genuinely ever
ban cigarettes you’re gravely mistaken.

